# What can I use for sheep's eyes? (not what you think)



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I'm doing an appetizer for a Scottish organization. Instead of Pigs in a Blanket, it's Sheep in a Blanket. Wrap little pieces of dough around a small weiner, let one of the rounded ends stick out. That's the head.

Stick two small pieces of dough on the top, those are the ears. Little piece in back, that's the tail. After it was baked, the recipe said to use two little black peppercorns for the eyes. But I don't like that, what else can I use for the eyes?

Cloves would be perfect, a little stick and rounded top, but I would never use cloves. Thought of a little piece of pretzel, maybe a piece of pickle. 

I experimented by sticking a toothpick in mustard, then puncturing the end of the hotdog, looked interesting, but not quite what I want.

So what can I use for eyes? It must be stuck on the top, on the "head", after it's cooked. 

Something that looks like peppercorns.

Thanks.


----------



## joan (Nov 11, 2000)

Hello,

How about capers?
Maybe red pepper flakes?

Good luck!!
Joan


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

The first thing I thought after reading the red pepper flakes was Vampire Sheep.  Have no idea why.... 

Well.....as a former sheep herder...(Im from a little island remember) ...I can say that sheep have brown or black eyes. So I guess you can Toast the red pepper flakes before putting them on. Might be a tough job trying to separate those flakes though. Ill post again if I can come up with something. But Joan gave a great suggestion since red pepper flakes go great with sausag/weiners. 

Jodi


----------

